# Notifications sur iPad2



## hocine33 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai chargé hier soir l'iOS5 sur mon iPad 2 et mis à jour Lion sur mon MacBook Air. Tout fonctionne, j'ai toutes les nouvelles applis (Rappel, Kiosque, iMessage etc.) mais je ne trouve pas le Notification Center...
J'ai loupé quelque chose?
Merci....


----------



## BulgroZ (13 Octobre 2011)

hocine33 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai chargé hier soir l'iOS5 sur mon iPad 2 et mis à jour Lion sur mon MacBook Air. Tout fonctionne, j'ai toutes les nouvelles applis (Rappel, Kiosque, iMessage etc.) mais je ne trouve pas le Notification Center...
> J'ai loupé quelque chose?
> Merci....



Tu fais glisser ton doigt depuis le haut de l'écran vers le bas.
En touchant l'une des lignes, tu bascules dans l'appli concernée.

Et pour paramétrer ce qui apparait, tu vas dans les réglages/notifications.

Par contre, ce qui ne marche (pas encore) chez moi, c'est l'affichage sur l'écran de verrouillage. Mais certains disent que cela de met en place tout seul, au bout d'un certain temps...


----------



## hocine33 (13 Octobre 2011)

Merci...
Ca fonctionne effectivement.
Me fiant à la présentation d'iOs5 sur le site Apple, je pensais bêtement qu'il y avait une icône dédiée...


----------

